# CÁCH PHỐI KHĂN BANDANA “HOT” NHẤT NĂM 2022



## haonam123 (8/11/21)

*KHĂN BANDANA LÀ GÌ?*
Bandana là tên gọi của kiểu khăn hình vuông với nhiều kích cỡ và chất liệu khác nhau. Khăn bandana là một trong những món phụ kiện phổ biến nhất từ những năm 1970, gắn liền với hình ảnh của chàng cao bồi vùng viễn Tây và văn hóa Bohemian. Có thể nói, khăn bandana là một trong những món phụ kiện đa năng nhất khi vừa là khăn bandana quàng cổ, băng đô,  quấn tóc vừa tạo điểm nhấn cho túi xách, làm vòng tay…




(Ảnh: @chipupu)
Thời gian gần đây, khăn bandana quấn tóc theo phong cách cổ điển đã có sự trở lại vô cùng mạnh mẽ, được nhiều sao và fashionista ưa chuộng. Chiếc khăn không chỉ tạo điểm nhấn cho bộ trang phục mà còn giúp bảo vệ mái tóc phần nào khỏi khói bụi và nắng nóng. Nếu bạn vẫn còn bỡ ngỡ với kiểu phụ kiện này, hãy tham khảo 4 gợi ý chọn và phối đồ với khăn bandana dưới đây.
*ĐIỂM NHẤN NỔI BẬT*
Bạn có thể sử dụng khăn bandana màu sắc sặc sỡ để bộ trang phục màu trắng không còn đơn điệu. Chiếc khăn tạo điểm nhấn vừa đủ, giúp vẻ ngoài trông ấn tượng hơn nhưng vẫn giữ được tinh thần đơn giản ban đầu.




Hoa tai to bản có màu sắc tương đồng hoặc đối lập với khăn bandana thu hút sự chú ý. (Ảnh: @iamkareno)





Bạn cũng có thể áp dụng cách phối này khi diện bikini đi biển. (Ảnh: Jess Kirby)
*SỰ KẾT HỢP ĐỒNG ĐIỆU*
Những chiếc khăn bandana có màu sắc tương đồng hoặc cùng một bảng màu với trang phục là một ý tưởng kết hợp bạn nên thử trong mùa Hè năm nay. Các fashionista thường chọn khăn in họa tiết phối cùng quần áo trơn màu. Trước khi đi mua sắm, bạn nên xem lại một lượt tủ đồ, xác định xem mình cần mua khăn bandana màu gì dựa trên những kiểu quần áo sẵn có.
*CẶP MÀU ẤN TƯỢNG*
Trái ngược với bản phối ton-sur-ton là cách kết hợp khăn và trang phục khác màu. Bạn có thể chọn các cặp màu tương phản hoặc tham khảo những cách phối màu đang được ưa chuộng nhất mùa Hè năm nay. Nếu bạn vẫn còn băn khoăn, hãy bắt đầu với những đôi màu quen thuộc như trắng – đen, tím – vàng, xanh lá – đỏ…




(Ảnh: @phamthanhha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Ảnh: @letsplaymakeup)

BỘ ĐÔI HỌA TIẾT
Nếu bạn theo đuổi phong cách minimalism hoặc đơn giản là mê mẩn những món đồ in hoa hay kẻ sọc, hãy thử chọn khăn bandana đi cùng trang phục họa t
để tạo tổng thể hài hòa, bạn hãy ưu tiên những bản in cùng loại như hoa với hoa, chấm bi với chấm bi, kẻ ô với kẻ ô… Màu sắc tương đồng hoặc khác nhau đều tạo ra hiệu ứng thị giác ấn tượng.





Một lưu ý khi thử sức với bản phối độc đáo này, bạn nên hạn chế họa tiết thứ 3 để tránh gây rối mắt và đơn giản hóa trang sức, phụ kiện đi
xem thêm : CÁC KIỂU KHĂN BANDANA CHO CẶP ĐÔI Ý NGHĨA


----------



## Dương Ngọc Hoa (9/11/21)

Phối khăn như thế này nhìn đẹp quá


----------



## Nguyễn Dương (13/11/21)

Nếu bạn theo đuổi phong cách minimalism hoặc đơn giản là mê mẩn những món đồ in hoa hay kẻ sọc, hãy thử chọn khăn bandana đi cùng trang phục họa t


----------

